
Ask HN: Recommended payment processor for monthly subscriptions - folli
I&#x27;m looking for a payment processor that handles monthly subscriptions to a SaaS and doesn&#x27;t require a ton of boilerplate code.<p>The only one that comes to my mind is Stripe. Is there a reason not to use it, or are there any other suggestions?
======
acomjean
Years ago the company I worked for set up subscriptions and we used chargify.

[https://www.chargify.com](https://www.chargify.com)

worked well enough and was pretty straight forward to set up for a couple of
developers. We also wanted to set up one time payments (later), it wasn't a
good fit for non-subscription billing. I think the back end charging was
handled by braintree.

~~~
folli
Thank you, I will look into it.

